# Two new silkie hens



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Finally I am pretty sure these are pullets..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are not silkies. They look like some breed that's been "silkified" from a breeding program. They do look like hens tho, and they are very pretty!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

here's some of mine. All are hens.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

You have puffy heads!!! They are soo pretty!!.
Yeah these are mixed. I had a buff that looked just like yours.
I am hoping they will be good broodys for next spring. My ameracaunas that went broody kicked the chicks to the curb at a little over a month old.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

One hen has blue ears and blue legs and the other has green ears and green legs. I wonder what they are mixed with. They came from Virginia I was told by the girl I bought them from


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They are pretty birds.Kinda looks like they have Ameraucauna in them w/ the ear puffs.What color eggs do they lay?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They haven't laid yet I just got them yesterday. They should lay end of this month or next month as they were a week old beginning of may. Im curious to see the color too of their eggs. My last buff silkie laid little white eggs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, they sure are pretty. It looks like their comb and stuff is black. Is it?
I would not know what they are mixed with. I wonder if someone has a breeding project. They are nice.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes their combs and wattles are black. I would love to know what they are mixed with but will probably never know. Hopefully they make good broodys.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Even their beaks are a shade of their ears. This is so weird


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I just wonder what kinds of rare birds went into that.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Me too. . Their feathers are silkie, but their heads and leg color is off... some easter eggers have green color legs, but having green earlobes I haven't seen that on any chickens.
My roo when mixed with my ee throws green eye green leg cockerals. .


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The mixes are laying cream eggs now.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Both are hens whew


----------



## IncubatorWarehouse (Nov 28, 2016)

Wow, these are some pretty silkie mixes.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you! I was hoping they would lay colored eggs with their ear color but I'm getting cream eggs


----------

